# INFP, New in town



## Stars (Jul 23, 2009)

Greetings.

I was prompted to come to this forum by snail, who's a friend of mine from the INFP Globalchatter forum. It's nice to have a forum where there's a much larger variety of types available to be around. I'm not going to reveal that much personal info in here, but I will say that I'm a 20-year old college student from the great state of Arizona, and that aside from snail, I know a few other PersonalityCafe members from GC. Here's to hoping I know alot more of you soon. :happy:

-Stars


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Stars and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum Stars. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Stars. Enjoy your stay.


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

welcome Stars, friend of snail! roud:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome to the Cafe. You picked a suitable name since I catapult all the INFPs to the moon. You'll get a better view of the stars up there without all the lights.


----------



## moon (Nov 29, 2008)

Yay, the moon & the stars  hello hello


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello Stars and welcome to PC! 

I hope to see you around.


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

Welcome!

Kitten for you...


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Hello, Stars . Hope you like it here.

I've posted on GC a few times, but not often enough to really make an impact.


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, friend of Snail :happy:


----------



## yara (Jul 28, 2009)

hi stars,welcome to personality cafe:laughing:


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello, welcome. I like your name.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Hello and Welcome

Glad to have you with us.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Greetings Stars! Welcome to PersonalityCafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us. Any friend of snail is a friend of ours. roud:


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Yo. Decided on a major yet?


----------



## Stars (Jul 23, 2009)

Closet Extrovert: Thanks! My globalchatter name is Stars Fell, but I've abandoned it because I thought it sounded too flashy.

Res: I'm majoring in Electronic Media and Film. Which is the technical end of filmmaking, i.e. camerawork, sound recording, editing, cinematography, lighting, and similar things.


----------



## Eylrid (Jun 25, 2009)

Welcome to Personaliy Cafe Stars. I am also an INFP from AZ. I've met a lot of INFPs on here, but you are the first INFP I've met from AZ that I know of.

Welcome, welcome!


----------



## Stars (Jul 23, 2009)

Where in Arizona are you from, Eylrid?


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------



## Eylrid (Jun 25, 2009)

Stars said:


> Where in Arizona are you from, Eylrid?


I'm from the White Mountain area. You?


----------

